# Leaf springs broke while driving, pics included



## djr225 (Dec 14, 2008)

A little embarrassed to share the story, but figured I should. I recently had trailer trouble while removing the boat from SCM. Less than 1/4 mile from the marina, the passenger side rear leaf spring broke unknown to me. The real :huh::confused1: moment was when the trailer bounced up and the tire scooted under and moved back to the rear section. A great guy graciously stopped to help out with all the tools he had. We (mainly him:notworthy: ) managed to remove the rear axle. Made it home safely on one axle going about 10-15 mph. 

Robs hitch shop helped with parts and off I went to repair it. I learned a lot and hopefully repaired everything correctly. I would like to thank Charlie (roadside assistant/ gift from god:notworthy, NASP police, and my buddy for helping out. 

Also, after reading the thread about using strap tie downs on the back, I had contemplated using them. THERE is absolutely no question to this now as they will be used!!!! Luckily the boat did not incur damage, but it did relocate itself on the trailer after bouncing. 

My view as I walked toward the back after stopping.
I was ready to 




































After repairs... Looks much better without all that rust...:thumbup:















At the end of the day, it dawned on me that I hit the storage lot pot holes (about 5 or so right in the middle of SCM big lot). While this may have pushed the springs to the limit, I thought nothing of it. I guess they were destined to fail eventually.

This was a scary experience. 

The trailer is always washed down with freshwater but I have read that this rusting will happen regardless after time.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Glad you are ok and no major damage. I am on borrowed time on my leaf springs on my boat trailer. Might be time to replace them as i can knock big chunks of metal off with my hands. Glad a few good people stopped to help. Dont worry its nothing to be embarrassed about. Once i had one of my boat trailer tires pass me in a turning lane!


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Happens. I broke all 4 leaf springs going over a hill once. I have also had my rear tire run over front wheel before. I have launched a boat with 4 wheels and pulled up the ramp with only 3 and had to do the walk of shame down the ramp to retrieve the missing wheel.

I should go check my leaf springs now...


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

Don't feel bad.

Have you ever put on the breaks when backing down the ramp and have the truck stop but see the boat keep going, trailer and all? :wallbash:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Ouch!!! but I commend your post fer appealing to our sick enjoyment outta other folks pain...:whistling::shifty: 

Man, Ive seen other sleds in that predictament and am very glad you are OK!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

At least you didn't have yourself and several buddy's loaded up and looking forward to day of fishing only to have the axle spindle snap off as you were backing out of the driveway.

You can also be glad that the spring didn't fail like that while you were going 60 mph down the interstate.:w00t::w00t:


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Shouldn't be embarrassed at all. 90% of us push our stuff to the edge of breaking. I'm a firm believer in don't fix it until it breaks, maintenance yea but not replacing it. 

Redoing my trailer springs and hubs have been on my list for the last 3 months and haven't done it yet. I keep thinking I only have to pull my boat 100 yards to the ramp, I'm at SC also. When I pulled the trailer to Kennys for the Hurricane the springs never left the back of my mind. 

I'm glad you posted this. I will be replacing mine when I get off work next time or buy a new trailer. My frame is actually rusting out in the center.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I have had a spindle/axle on a single axle trailer snap and give me hell on the road. Came out unscaved. Had to get Tow Boat Road side assistance to drag it up on a flat bed and back to the house. 

You trailer a boat long enough in and out of salt water and you are bound to have and issue or two. Also my trailer tounge had rusted from the inside out and bent almost in half during that escapade. Looked good as new on the outside but was paper thin and rusted out. I always flush the inside of the trailer tounge now and pay attention to that.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I feel your pain, I just spent about a grand on new axels this spring. deeplines is right we push things until the last minute. if your like i am, I think "I only pull it a couple hundred yards at a time, and only a couple miles to the gas station, it'll make it"..... sure, it will, until something breaks......


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

Just about everyone who has owned a saltwater boat has experienced trailer problems, so don't feel bad. At least you had tandem axles! 
Most of us focus on the boat itself and the trailer gets neglected. And trailer repair is far less expensive than working on the boat most of the time. 
Springs, hubs and grease are fairly inexpensive. Basically they are the trailer's sacrificial Anodes. Don't forget to inspect the axles for corrosion also!


----------



## Bustedknuckle (Feb 11, 2009)

I tightened my wheel bearing on one tire all the way down and left it (didnt know to back it off of coarse) the hub was fubr for sure. thank goodness for tandem axles. This stuff happens more then you know


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*I have seen that may times, sitting along side the road, many times the boat is on the ground next to the trailer, both are toast. 

Many think the boat is just going to stay on the trailer, due to gravity, much like I-10, during Ivan.

Strap those babies down, marry all trailer loads to the trailer, what ever the load maybe. That way they become one.

Glad you expierance was not expensive.*


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

*Tow Boat Road Side Assistance*



Telum Pisces said:


> I have had a spindle/axle on a single axle trailer snap and give me hell on the road. Came out unscaved. Had to get Tow Boat Road side assistance to drag it up on a flat bed and back to the house.
> 
> You trailer a boat long enough in and out of salt water and you are bound to have and issue or two. Also my trailer tounge had rusted from the inside out and bent almost in half during that escapade. Looked good as new on the outside but was paper thin and rusted out. I always flush the inside of the trailer tounge now and pay attention to that.


I've used it (sent two wreakers,frist one not wide enough),I don't go without it!


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Boats and trailers benefit my spiritual life. Every time I'm pulling it or running it I'm praying about the whole time.

Doesn't matter if it's all brand new, that's means it's not tested. If it's been tested, then it's used..... There's always something that needs to be fixed and/or enhanced after every offshore trip.

So, I just make sure to bathe it in prayer and give God a real big thanks when that thing gets backed in the driveway (even on 3 of 4 wheels.....).



.


----------



## Salty Daze (Sep 25, 2011)

I have a double axle trailer with leaf springs and drum brakes. I want to change my springs out and my brakes or at least one of my brakes are sticking if it sits for too long. Is changing the springs out tough. It doesn't appear like it would be. The brakes and hub, I am clueless. Is it relatively easy? I would rather learn how to do this so I can maintain my trailer and know how to rather than take it somewhere. That way if ever traveling far, which we do, I can be confident on how to fix those things.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

tomnmendy said:


> I have a double axle trailer with leaf springs and drum brakes. I want to change my springs out and my brakes or at least one of my brakes are sticking if it sits for too long. Is changing the springs out tough. It doesn't appear like it would be. The brakes and hub, I am clueless. Is it relatively easy? I would rather learn how to do this so I can maintain my trailer and know how to rather than take it somewhere. That way if ever traveling far, which we do, I can be confident on how to fix those things.


A cutting wheel or a torch are your friends when taking off trailer parts to replace. Forget about trying to unbolt things. Cut them off and throw new parts on and it's a piece of cake.


----------



## djr225 (Dec 14, 2008)

Changing the springs isn't to harsh but having an extra hand is helpful. The hardest part is removing all of the old screws if you don't have a tool to cut through them. On the galvanized screws, it gets harder and harder to unscrew the nuts and they will even break off sometimes rather than unscrew. Use jack stands. On the axle with the drum brakes, use a jack or stands cause that sucker is HEAVY without the spring support. Having to pick that thing up and situate something under was difficult.


----------



## djr225 (Dec 14, 2008)

DreamWeaver21 said:


> Happens. I broke all 4 leaf springs going over a hill once. I have also had my rear tire run over front wheel before. I have launched a boat with 4 wheels and pulled up the ramp with only 3 and had to do the walk of shame down the ramp to retrieve the missing wheel.
> 
> I should go check my leaf springs now...





jasoncooperpcola said:


> Glad you are ok and no major damage. I am on borrowed time on my leaf springs on my boat trailer. Might be time to replace them as i can knock big chunks of metal off with my hands. Glad a few good people stopped to help. Dont worry its nothing to be embarrassed about. Once i had one of my boat trailer tires pass me in a turning lane!


Okay these got me!!:laughing::laughing:

Its a huge bummer when it happens:thumbdown:, but thanks for the stories of your troubles as well. It is relieving!! 

I am glad that no cars were around me when it happened. I could have easily caused an accident. Also glad it happened on base where the traffic is not bad.


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

swhiting said:


> Boats and trailers benefit my spiritual life. Every time I'm pulling it or running it I'm praying about the whole time.
> 
> Doesn't matter if it's all brand new, that's means it's not tested. If it's been tested, then it's used..... There's always something that needs to be fixed and/or enhanced after every offshore trip.
> 
> ...


I remember that one and have done that one myself! Our trailer is on its last leg as well and time for a overhaul. Every time we take it to the ramp I am on pins and needles. Hopefully it will get all new hardware in the next coming months...


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Changing the springs is not too bad, just be ready to cut all bolts. I have the luck of hoping to break off the bolts. But it does not work that way. The nut will turn with all my effort until i have unscrewed it an inch and then it breaks off. When I replace my springs, my trailer is going to be best freinds with my cutting torch. As for brakes, I dont have a clue. I know my trailer has (had) trailer brake flanges and they are almost gone due to rust.


----------

